# 2018 Cruze P0449 and P0498



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

Check Engine Light came on and it is giving the codes P0449 (Evaporative Emission Vent Valve Solenoid Malfunction) and P0498 (Evaporative Emission System Vent Valve Control Circuit Low). What would be my best course of action here? I was thinking just to buy a new vent valve solenoid and put it in and hope for the best since it's only about $20 for the part, however I'm not sure if it is a difficult thing to change. I also have been reading that it could be fuse F4 (IIRC) causing this, especially because of the second code (control circuit low) it is throwing. Dealer will probably charge around $120 just to diagnose it, not sure if thats worth it based on the cheapness of the part. The car has 56,000 miles and is about 3 years old. Does anybody have any experience on what may be the problem here as well as where the vent valve solenoid is on the car? Obviously, avoiding the dealer would be best, but I could afford it if it isn't an easy fix. I searched the forum and it seems these codes are pretty rare. Is this normal at this mileage/age? TIA if anyone can offer any help!


----------

